# carrozza vs. vagone



## Plusz

Buongiorno,

Qualle è la differenza fra "carrozza" e "vagone"?
Perchè non è possibile di utilisare la parola "carrozza" in questa frase?

"Signori, in carrozza!" invitava il capostazione.


----------



## Necsus

Plusz said:


> Buongiorno,
> qual è la differenza fra "carrozza" e "vagone"?
> Perché non è possibile di utilizzare la parola "carrozza" (vagone?) in questa frase?
> "Signori, in carrozza!" invitava il capostazione.


Ciao, Plusz e benvenuto/a in WRF!
Penso che _carrozza _sia in linea di massima preferito a _vagone _quando adibito al trasporto di persone, a meno che non sia parte di un binomio consolidato nell'uso (vagone-letto, vagone-ristorante). Questo spiegherebbe anche l'origine dell'invito ai _signori _a salire in _carrozza, _espressione comunque cristallizzata e non sostituibile, per quanto ormai non molto frequente.


----------



## Plusz

Ciao Necsus!
Grazie per la risposta!


----------



## violapais

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Plusz e benvenuto/a in WRF!
> Penso che _carrozza _sia in linea di massima preferito a _vagone _quando adibito al trasporto di persone, a meno che non sia parte di un binomio consolidato nell'uso (vagone-letto, vagone-ristorante). Questo spiegherebbe anche l'origine dell'invito ai _signori _a salire in _carrozza, _espressione comunque cristallizzata e non sostituibile, per quanto ormai non molto frequente.



Ciao Nec, sono d'accordo per quanto riguarda la tua spiegazione di "Signori, in carrozza"... però l'uso di _vagone_ e _carrozza_ secondo me non è legato _*esclusivamente*_ al trasporto di merci o persone. E' verissimo che per il trasporto merci si parla sempre di "vagoni" e non di carrozze, e che se si parla di "carrozza" ci riferiamo sicuramente al trasporto di persone... ma per esempio, se accompagno un amico a prendere il treno, gli chiedo: "In che vagone è il tuo posto?". 
Secondo me, in pratica, "vagone" è il termine più usato e più "moderno", mentre il termine "carrozza" si è mantenuto per alcune espressioni, dove non è sostituibile. Che ne pensi?


----------



## Necsus

Certo, infatti ho detto che è "in linea di massima preferito". Direi che come spesso accade nell'evoluzione della lingua, i limiti dell'uso non sono definibili in modo troppo preciso.


----------



## ohbice

Plusz said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> Qual'è  la differenza fra "carrozza" e "vagone"?
> Perchè non è possibile utilizzare  la parola "vagone"  in questa frase?
> 
> "Signori, in carrozza!" invitava il capostazione.



La frase è una cosiddetta "frase fatta". Molto tempo prima che esistessero i treni c'erano le carrozze trainate da cavalli. Il vetturino (il guidatore della carrozza) prima di partire invitava i passeggeri a prendere posto a bordo dicendo, appunto: "Signori, in carrozza".

Un'alternativa (direi meno usata) potrebbe essere "Signori, in vettura".


----------



## Sempervirens

oh said:


> La frase è una cosiddetta "frase fatta". Molto tempo prima che esistessero i treni c'erano le carrozze trainate da cavalli. Il vetturino (il guidatore della carrozza) prima di partire invitava i passeggeri a prendere posto a bordo dicendo, appunto: "Signori, in carrozza".
> 
> Un'alternativa (direi meno usata) potrebbe essere "Signori, in vettura".



Ciao! Hai ragione. _In vettura!_ Come alternativa di _in carrozza! 
_
Mi chiedo se con le parole _vagone _e _treno _si usano le preposizioni articolate o quelle semplici:
 Nel treno! oppure in treno!; Nel vagone! oppure in vagone!  Potresti dirmi il tuo parere?

Saluti


----------



## Youngfun

Però se non sbaglio nei biglietti di Trenitalia scrivono sempre "carrozza n. xx posto n. xx"


----------



## Montesacro

Youngfun said:


> Però se non sbaglio nei biglietti di Trenitalia scrivono sempre "carrozza n. xx posto n. xx"



Certamente.
Io non credo affatto che, per i treni passeggeri, _vagone_ sia più usato e più "moderno" di _carrozza_, come ritiene invece violapais.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Young ha ragione. Per di più se, caracollando colla valigia alla ricerca del mio posto prenotato, mi rivolgo a un addetto per sapere, per es., se devo andare verso testa o verso coda, chiedo naturalmente "Scusi, dov'è la la _carrozza_ numero 3?"
Saluti.

GS


----------



## ohbice

Sempervirens said:


> Mi chiedo se con le parole _vagone _e _treno _si usano le preposizioni articolate o quelle semplici:
> Nel treno! oppure in treno!; Nel vagone! oppure in vagone! Potresti dirmi il tuo parere?



Direi: _di tutto, di più_. Dipende dal contesto


----------



## Youngfun

Secondo me, i treni moderni tipo Frecciarossa sono tutt'uno ed è improprio parlare di vagoni e di carrozze, visto che non si possono staccare dal treno. Ma continuano a essere usati questi termini per analogia con i vecchi treni.
Un termine più adatto potrebbe essere _scompartimento_ forse?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Young.

"_Ma continuano a essere usati questi termini per analogia con i vecchi treni_"

Tieni presente però che, per quanto m'è sembrato di vedere, le varie Frecce sono  "tutt'uno" se viste dal di fuori, ma continuano ad avere porte interne che separano le carrozze.
Ultima osservazione: i "vecchi treni" sono quelli che ancora prende la maggioranza delle persone.


----------



## Youngfun

Ciao Giorgio!

Beh, in Cina alcuni treni ad alta velocità non hanno neanche le porte interne. Così come i nuovi treni della metropolitana di Roma.

Però le varie Frecce sono dei blocchi compatti unici, eventualmente separati al loro interno da porte, più ovviamente degli intercapedini (come si chiamano?) per permettere al treno di sterzare (?).
Invece nei vecchi treni, i vari vagoni sono delle unità a sé stanti, che si possono liberamente staccare e attaccare ad altri treni, e se solo avessero un motore potrebbero camminare da sole. Poi tanti vagoni attaccati uno dietro l'altro formano un treno.
Non so se ho reso l'idea.
È come se le Frecce fossero dei salami interi. Mentre i treni vecchi sono delle file di salsicciotti. 

Questo per dire, che con i treni vecchi la metafora "vagone" calza bene perché è come se ognuno di essi fosse appunto un vagone, come quelli usati nelle miniere, che invece di trasportare carbone può anche trasportare persone e merci. 
Lo stesso dicasi per "carrozza", è come se ognuno di esse fosse appunto una carrozza, che invece di camminare su strada cammina sui binari. E invece del cavallo a trainare c'è la locomotiva.
Solo che non vedo queste due metafore adatte per i treni ad alta velocità che sono "tutt'uno", che somigliano piú a missili che a tante carrozze appiccicate.

Però adesso in Italia i vecchi treni sono usati soprattutto per i treni regionali. Nel Lazio i treni regionali non hanno biglietti numerati, perciò non ci si pone il problema di quale posto e quale carrozza. 
Invece in Friuli presi un treno regionale da Pordenone a Gorizia con posto numerato.


----------



## Sempervirens

oh said:


> Direi: _di tutto, di più_. Dipende dal contesto



Va bene! Grazie per la risposta!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie Young e complimenti per il tuo italiano.

GS


----------



## Sempervirens

Plusz said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> Qualle è la differenza fra "carrozza" e "vagone"?
> Perchè non è possibile di utilisare la parola "carrozza" in questa frase?
> 
> "Signori, in carrozza!" invitava il capostazione.



Ciao Plusz! Carrozza e vagone sono usati come sinonimi, come avrai capito. Vagone dà l'idea di un elemento di una successione. Coperto o scoperto che sia: Vagone(delle) merci. Con il termine carrozza mi sa che devo aggiungere anche l'aggettivo ferroviario e poi il nome merci: carrozza ferroviaria (delle) merci. 

La carrozza, vuoi perché ci fa pensare ad un abitacolo, quindi coperto, nel quale possiamo accedere e accomodarci alloggiando su panche di legno come su poltrone soffici, vuoi perché  mantiene significato non solo in presenza di convogli ferroviari,  è giocoforza entrato a far parte della lunga serie di locuzioni già dai tempi dell' omnibus e anche prima.


----------

